

Golang.org/s/stdwhy: Why is X in the standard library? - Spiritus
https://golang.org/s/stdwhy

======
i336_
I'm not a Go programmer but this looks like a very useful resource. :)

The only thing I'd suggest is... with your title of "Why is X in the standard
library?" I thought you were referring to X11 (from UNIX et. al.) :P

